# Albuca spiralis



## mrhappyrotter (May 3, 2015)

Albuca spiralis

Until recently, this was not a genus that was on my radar. However, I noticed the unusual foliage from across the greenhouse, then the concolor flowers that reminded me of Snowdrops (Gallanthus), and finally the strong, pleasant fragrance like cloves and vanilla and baking.

Doesn't appear to get very large, so I felt I could find it a spot on the shelves. The leaf tips have started to die back, these apparently grow in the fall, flower in spring, and then leaves die off while the bulb goes dormant in the summer.


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2015)

Very, very interesting. Where can I get some? 
This website of ours is really dangerous!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Very, very interesting. Where can I get some?
> This website of ours is really dangerous!



You got that right!!!


----------

